# Nachtangeln in holland !!



## marcelbb89 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich hab da mal eine Frage ich und ein Kollege wollen am nächsten Wochenende nach Holland fahren und dort auch Nachtangeln jetzt habe ich zu diesem Thema mehrere Forumeinträge gesehen wo erklärt wird das man einen extra Schein braucht um NAchtangeln zu dürfen diese Themen habe ich nur im bereich vom jahr 2007 bis 2011 gefunden gilt dieser zusätzliche Schein auch noch für das Jahr 2012??

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Karpfengewässer in Holland empfehlen??

Wohnen in DOrtmund und wollen maximal 100-150 km weit fahren !!


Ich Danke im vorraus

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Stephan Schaath (6. September 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland !!*

Hallo

Hat da noch keiner etwas zu geschriebe#c Ich bin mit meinem Vater jetzt in den letzten 3 Monaten öfter an den Maasplassen gewesen!  Haben aber leider nicht viel Glück gehabt !  Sollen aber viele Fische drinne sein, wahrscheinlich war es jetzt im sommer auch einfach nur eine falsche zeit!!!  Wir gingen hauptsächlich auf karpfen die haben wohl keine Lust auf unseren Köder.

Es gibt aber ein paar sehr schöne Seen die sehr schön sind. Na ja zumindest haben wir aber sehr viele große Brecher gesehen!!  Wir sind auch noch auf der suche nach dem passenden Köder.


----------



## Hollandangler (6. September 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland !!*

Schau mal hier unter "NachtVISpas - Nachtangelerlaubnis - Nachtangeln" nach:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm#NachtVISpas

da steht alles was du wissen musst#h


----------



## dc1981 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland !!*



Stephan Schaath schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat da noch keiner etwas zu geschriebe#c Ich bin mit meinem Vater jetzt in den letzten 3 Monaten öfter an den Maasplassen gewesen! Haben aber leider nicht viel Glück gehabt ! Sollen aber viele Fische drinne sein, wahrscheinlich war es jetzt im sommer auch einfach nur eine falsche zeit!!! Wir gingen hauptsächlich auf karpfen die haben wohl keine Lust auf unseren Köder.
> 
> Es gibt aber ein paar sehr schöne Seen die sehr schön sind. Na ja zumindest haben wir aber sehr viele große Brecher gesehen!! Wir sind auch noch auf der suche nach dem passenden Köder.


 

hi, ihr seid aber nicht nachtangeln an den maasseen gewesen! oder??? weil dies ist nicht erlaubt.
lediglich das nachtangeln an der maas ist das ganze jahr lang erlaubt. an anderen fließgewässern ist das nachtangeln nur in den monaten juni, juli und august erlaubt. welche das sind, steht in den papieren drinne. immer schön drauf aufpassen was man macht, da könnte es recht teuer werden.

ansonsten wie mein vorredner sagte steht einiges auf der internet seite angeln in den niederlanden.

grüße daniel


----------



## Ulli3D (7. September 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland !!*

Aber Vorsicht beim Nachtangeln. In der Regel sind Zelte oder Bivvys verboten. Das gilt auch für Schirme mit Überwurf. Vorher genau erkundigen, andernfalls wird das ziemlich teuer.


----------

